

What other Websites do HN users browse besides HN? - WanderingTime


======
Kanbab
My all time stats from timeStats (chrome extension): reddit.com
mail.google.com google.com youtube.com facebook.com redfin.com docs.google.com
biggerpockets.com ycombinator.com craigslist.org amazon.com other

------
haldujai
(most frequently) Nature.com, Sciencemag.org, Ars Technica, AnandTech (least
frequently)

------
saclark11
Echo JS, Ars Technica, .Net Magazine, and a slew of blogs.

And oh yeah, Twitter.

------
roborobo
long-form journalism: longreads.com, longform.org

legal gossip: abovethelaw.com

------
PhantomGremlin
Slashdot. News for nerds, stuff that matters.

Dealbreaker. Inside baseball for the Wall Street crowd.

The Wall Street Journal. But just headlines for most articles; I'm too cheap
to pay for a subscription.

The New York Times. A very good paper if you ignore the slanted political
coverage.

Last but not least, DrudgeReport.com. He's been at it for over 15 years. Most
sites would kill for just 1% of his pageviews.

~~~
stfu
This and 4chan & fark.

------
malandrew
r/programming and other programming subreddits.

------
lsiebert
MetaFilter

------
ekm2
Less Wrong

------
swanson
Grantland

